

Proposal: Changing a presentation course on the go - jskopek
http://nunito.wordpress.com/proposal-changing-a-presentation-course-on-the-go/

======
jskopek
I find it strange that presentation tools haven't been created for educational
environments. Most professors use powerpoint to deliver presentations, but
it's clear Microsoft never designed it for use in a teaching environment.

What if there was a presentation tool designed for classroom use that
incorporated student polling, slide forks, and even student feedback?

